# Alle bilder in einem Ordner anzeigen lassen



## Grüner Goblin (4. November 2005)

Hi ich bins wieder 

Also ich möchte auf meiner Homepage Bilder ausgeben lassen.
(die sind alle in einem Ordner)
Also ich möchte des so machen das zuerst des Bild 1_preview.jpg ausgibt dan eins weiter zählt und dan des Bild 2_preview.jpg ausgibt.

Die Bilder müssen alerdings so verlinkt sein das wen man drauf klick das dan das Bild 1.jpg
oder eben 2.jpg angezeigt wird (in einem neuen Fenster).
Jetzt habe ich eigentlich Irgendwie gedacht das man des am besten wohl mit while-schleifen machen kann nur ich hab noch nich sooo viel Übung mit denen könte mir wer bissal helfen wie ich das ganze Anpacken muss?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. November 2005)

Sowas gab's hier schon einige Male.

Such doch einfach mal nach *Gallerie* oder *Gallery*.
Vielleicht auch mal nach *Verzeichnis durchsuchen* oder *Ordner durchsuchen*.

Mal ganz  : Wer hat sich eigentlich diese unsaegliche Bezeichnung Ordner einfallen lassen? Das sind *Verzeichnisse*!


----------



## Dimenson (4. November 2005)

```
$a="kleinbilder_dir";
$b="grossbilder_dir";

while ($info=readdir($a)) {
	if (($info != "index.php") AND ($info != ".") AND ($info != "..") AND ($info != "Thumbs.db")) {
echo '<a target="_blank" href="'.$b.'/'.$info.'"><img src="'.$a.'/'.$info.'" width="160" height="120"></a>';	
 }
}
closedir($a);
```

$a steht für den Ordner wo die kleinen bilder drin sind.
$b steht für den Ordner wo die großen bilder drin sind.

Die Bilder sollten den gleichen Namen tragen.


----------



## mille (4. November 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal ganz  : Wer hat sich eigentlich diese unsaegliche Bezeichnung Ordner einfallen lassen? Das sind *Verzeichnisse*!


 
 Absolut Ordner sind die Teile die bei mir im Schrank stehen und die Briefe ordnen die ich von der Bank bekomme


----------



## firstlord18 (4. November 2005)

Dimenson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> $a="kleinbilder_dir";
> $b="grossbilder_dir";
> 
> ...


 stimmt nicht ganz. Da muss noch ein $a = opendir($a); rein!


----------



## Grüner Goblin (4. November 2005)

Ist Thumbs.db net son Windof spezifisches Teil?

Und kann mir des wer mal erklären was Thumbs.db mit dem ganzen zu tun hat 

Also ich dachte mir eben eigentlich das einfach zuerst 0 da steht und dan eben eins dazu gezählt wird und dan eben 1 ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Dimenson (5. November 2005)

Mist vergessen mit opendir des überhaupt zu öffnen, lol.

Die Thumbs.db kommt von Windows und wird in Linux überhaupt nicht benötigt. Und wenn man jetzt nen Ordner hochlädt mit Bilder kann es passieren das da ne unsichtbare Thumbs.db mit hochgeladen wird und durch das script wird das dann ausgefiltert.

Das Thumbs.db ist eine kleine Datenbank wo Bilderinformation gespeichert werden, grad wenn dur Miniatur Ansichten aktiviert hast und sowas alles.


----------



## Grüner Goblin (5. November 2005)

und für was brauch ich des hir?


----------

